# Cover erstellen



## Ufbasser (13. Januar 2004)

Hi hätte eine Frage und zwar habe ich ein bild von mir möchte aber einen anderen hintergrund zb weltall oder eine andere landschaft. mit paint sowas auszuschneiden das sieht einfach nur billig aus. weiss jemand mit welchem tool sich sowas machen lässt ?


----------



## zenga (15. Januar 2004)

versuchs mit der Photoshop -trial
oder Freeware > Gimp

http://www.adobe.de/products/tryadobe/reg_photoshopcswindetryout.html

http://www.gimp.org/


----------



## kasper (15. Januar 2004)

Du könntest auch die Demo Version von Paint Shop Pro 8 ausprobieren. Es hat auch einen neuartigen Hintergrund-Radiergummi, das das Ausschneiden erleichtert.


----------

